
Flasky goodness (or why django sucks?) - Kenneth Reitz - llambda
http://reinout.vanrees.org/weblog/2012/06/06/flask-django-sucks.html
======
kingfishr
I don't know much about Django/Flask, but the arguments presented seem to
apply to Rails as well. At my company we're moving off of Rails completely in
favor of SOA structured architectures where the web views and APIs are built
on Sinatra.

~~~
tferris
If you decided for Sinatra then I'd give Express on Node a try. Sinatra
inspired, a large ecosystem with Node and very fast. Or: it's just a pleasure
to work with.

------
espeed
Current discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4076834>

------
zalew
the actual slides are currently #1 on HN

